# Screen printing Umbrella



## Sushiboy02 (Jul 19, 2012)

Hello sir! I want to ask if how would I screen print on umbrellas? I don't have an experience on screen printing an umbrella. What type of ink should I used when screen printing umbrella? Could I used a plastisol or water based ink? Is the process and method same with printing a shirt/garment? Is curing same? Thank you! I hope someone could help me. God blessed!


----------



## 2020 PrintWorks (Apr 22, 2011)

You'll want to add a nylobond catalyst to your regular ink. I believe it's 10 parts ink to one part catalyst. We would always cure them under the flash. We'd hold them there a few times till you saw steam. Always seemed to work fine. Best of luck. Umbrella's are a pita.


----------



## Sushiboy02 (Jul 19, 2012)

chronicdesigns81 said:


> You'll want to add a nylobond catalyst to your regular ink. I believe it's 10 parts ink to one part catalyst. We would always cure them under the flash. We'd hold them there a few times till you saw steam. Always seemed to work fine. Best of luck. Umbrella's are a pita.


Thank you for the reply Sir chromicdesign81! Sir what problems have you encountered printing on umbrellas? When you say regular ink, I can use plastisol or water based ink? I am really confused on what type of ink I suppose to use on printing umbrella. Is it that hard to screen print on umbrellas? Thank you again! God blessed!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Plastisol w/ bonding agent for nylon works fine. Umbrellas are cumbersome, but not that bad once you get the hang of handling them. Cure them like you would a nylon jacket. We run ours through our IR conveyer unit.


----------



## Sushiboy02 (Jul 19, 2012)

chuckh said:


> Plastisol w/ bonding agent for nylon works fine. Umbrellas are cumbersome, but not that bad once you get the hang of handling them. Cure them like you would a nylon jacket. We run ours through our IR conveyer unit.


Thank you very much sir chuck! Big help!  Now I got knowledge printing on umbrellas. But may be I would have problems on curing, because I dont have a conveyor dryer. Can I use my heat press? Thank you again sir! God blessed! More power to you guys!


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I wouldn't use a heat press.
Maybe a hot air gun.
Once the sheen of the ink turns matte then you are at least gelled. I would heat a little more after that.
Don't give to your customer for 48 hours, if possible, to give the bonding agent a bit more time to uccure and take hold.
God luck


----------

